# Mondi Paper, Creams Mill, Bolton - December 2008



## CHEWY (Dec 21, 2008)

Mondi Paper UK at Creams Mill, Bolton closed in December 2004.
The company took the decision after what it called "drastically deteriorating" market conditions, caused by escalating energy costs,
resulting in losses of more than £1 million in 12 months. 
The company had 97 employees, some took redundancy, and some transferred to the Ramsbottom site.
The Creams Mill was established in 1677 as William Broadbents.

There seemed to be some pikies on site when we arrived.
(lots of clanging and hammering going on)
we threw a few stones onto the roof to make them aware we knew of their presence.
moments later there was banging of car doors, and the sound of a vehicle leaving at speed 

this was the first explore i'd been on where a vehicle could be driven inside the building




*The Pics*


----------



## stevvo (Dec 21, 2008)

Is this the mill at Little Lever? I remember loading reels out of here in the early nineties, shame to see the state of the place now.


----------



## CHEWY (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi Stevvo 

yeah.. it's the Little Lever Mill.
The big fire in the office block happened back in October this year.
Doesn't help the place with being quite isolated down that lane.
Looks like it's had its fair share of ruffians visiting (pikies & chavs).


----------



## stevvo (Dec 21, 2008)

Thats jogged my memory now. the initials on the millstone in the first pic stand for Trinity Paper mills, who also owned the mill at Ramsbottom. As you say, LL is a bit tucked away, not particularly good access for 45ft trailers! Wont be missed by many drivers!!!!


----------



## CHEWY (Dec 21, 2008)

i wondered how the fire engines got down, never mind one of them things 
the old canal next to this place looked interesting too


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 27, 2009)

There was a Mondi Packaging in Great Yarmouth until very recently Chewy. The same company?


----------



## CHEWY (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi NC 

sorry for late reply..
lost phone that i use to run the laptop 

could be the same place..
they have places all over the world.

can you remember if their logo was black writing with an orange shape at the left (bit like a nike tick, but backwards) ? 

if it was then it'll be the same, but the name itself says it very well could be


----------

